# Eight, eight purpleheart pipes



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Local head shop needs wooden pipes. Had some short purpleheart scraps under the bench. Now I have eight, eight purpleheart pipes (think of the Count from Sesame St.)









I actually made eleven but two didn't survive drilling and shaping and I kept the runt for myself (too small to sell).










M


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Are people actually smoking from those ?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes. Purpleheart is no more or less toxic than any other hardwood. Purpleheart, like most woods, can be a sensitizer, but is not specifically toxic. The interior of the bowls are unfinished and my special two stage bowl gives a clean smooth smoke.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

pretty cool,interesting shapes.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Dope.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Not to worry, that toxic polyurethane vapor will burn off after a few uses.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Not to worry, that toxic polyurethane vapor will burn off after a few uses.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


i always enjoy a good poly smoke after i finish a project. ;>)


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Uh …. What was the topic? ;0)


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't poly the bowls. Is why they're hand painted instead of sprayed. I also don't blow thru them to clear the dust. I use the air hose.


----------



## Rink (Apr 19, 2018)

What is a two-stage bowl?

David


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Glad you asked.

Most pipes have a single stage, or drilled, bowl. Some are flat bottomed others are curved. Either way there is no support for the screen and little space between the screen and the stem. This tends to clog easily and results in incomplete combustion leading to carbon buildup.

In a two stage bowl the main bowl diameter is Forstner drilled about 1/2 way down then a smaller Forstner drills the rest of the way. This creates a 'shelf' to support the screen, leaving an small chamber between the screen and the stem. This makes a tornadic draw that burns hotter, resulting in a cleaner, less carbon, less clogging burn, thus giving *MONSTER* hits.

Because of the higher temperature burn and for brass toxicity reasons I strongly suggest using only steel (not brass) screens to reduce burn thru and prevent inhaling molten / vaporized brass.

Hi-tech engineering comes to smoking bowl design! LOL 
Ain't science wunderful?

M


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I don t poly the bowls. Is why they re hand painted instead of sprayed. I also don t blow thru them to clear the dust. I use the air hose.
> 
> - Madmark2


Yes but the edge around the outside of the bowl gets burned. 
I imagine you're smoking poly vapor during the first 8 - 10 or so lights.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> I don t poly the bowls. Is why they re hand painted instead of sprayed. I also don t blow thru them to clear the dust. I use the air hose.
> 
> - Madmark2
> 
> ...


Not so sure that the additional toxins from the poly really matters to those who are using these. Either way, smoking anything other than meat is a hobby I choose to avoid.

That said, nice work and clever technological advancement Madmark2.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

I love smoking meat. Hard to keep lit though.


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

Why not finish them with hempseed oil? Anyone worried about the toxicity of that finish wouldn't be using them anyway.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Just curious….
How are tobacco pipes finished? Is there a preferred wood for those pipes?
Jon


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I would use the Beall Buffing System. Nothing toxic about carnauba wax, and the finish is like glass.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice job on these pipes Mark. I like your designs.

I think I would leave the pipe w/o a finish. Do these pipes develop a tar coating after many uses that seals the wood-sort of like a typical tobacco pipe?

How do you clean them or are they semi-disposable (e.g. use it for a year and then toss it out)?

@MrWolfe: I think many tobacco pipes are made of briar wood, but there are other commonly used materials (e.g. corncob, clay, etc.).


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol, If you're going to smoke dope why worry about the toxicity of the wood or finish?


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

My Dad was a pipe smoker. He had several made of Briar, Cherry, Scrimshawed Ivory, (Oak, Walnut and Maple?).


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Actually the edges of the bowls don't really char (unless you're really sloppy with your lighter.) They get a little carbon buildup but the wood itself doesn't fry.

All finishes have been 'food safe' since the 70's so I don't think the minimal amount of burnt poly makes much of a risk. It's more of a taste thing. The bowls lightly char and don't burn much, the bottoms eventually burn thru but it takes a while. Not letting the pipe cool between bowls accelerates burning.

The pipes clean with pipe cleaners and isopropyl alcohol (75% or better). Q-tips help clean the bottom chamber and paper towels for the bowl itself. The screen ledge tends to collect resin, but again, the wood doesn't burn much.

I just dropped them off at the local head shop on consignment. Told them to price them as they saw fit and to give me half. We'll see what happens.


I got my pot card!
I got my pot card!
I got my pot card!
Nyah! Nyah! Na-na-nyah! 

I've only got *one* leg and phantom pain is a *LARGE AND AGGRESSIVE BEAST*. There is a limit to the pain signal real nerves can send. Since there are no real nerves sending the pain signal with phantom pain, the brain can imagine pain levels that real nerves just can't send. This leads to a deep, intense, crushing pain. THC tincture morning and night with the occasional bowl keeps me functioning without the risks of opiates.

M


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I used to share a shop with a guy that made artsy fartsy wooden wall hangings and he'd let me sift through his scrap pile from time to time. I'd craft similar sized pipes from bits of ebony for my friends and they provided years of service. None of my designs came close to the creativity of yours, though.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> * I got my pot card!
> * Nyah! Nyah! Na-na-nyah!
> 
> - Madmark2


I've got my second amendment rights and my concealed carry permit. Those thing go out the window when you get a pot card.

No thanks.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Had the CWP for 20 yrs. before the pot card. Don't go out armed much since I gave up being a 1% biker. Still bear arms at home. Don't enter uninvited.


----------



## Think0075 (Feb 25, 2019)

> I got my pot card!
> Nyah! Nyah! Na-na-nyah!
> 
> - Madmark2
> ...


.

Just move to a state that doesn't require a prescription.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm sorry guys, but pot smoking, or use of any other federally prohibited substance, voids your right to own a firearm. Keeping a weapon in your house is as illegal as me keeping pot in mine without a card.

Check out the litigations going on re: Hawaii's efforts to let card holders maintain their 2nd amendment rights.

It's the law and it doesn't matter what state you live in because these are federal statutes.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i think id worry more about a drunk with a gun than a pot smoker,the pot smoker is gonna get mellow the drunk probably mean and angry-lol.


----------



## Think0075 (Feb 25, 2019)

While technically your are correct. Marijuana is still federally illegal, however, I don't see feds busting doors down at the dispensaries around me, going after there consumers or producers.

So while it stands to reason that marijuana is still federally illegal, however, lives in a legal gray area in many states without federal prosecution. I do not think we will see people being arrested or having 2nd amendments right taken away for legally purchasing marijuana. I could be wrong, but I have not heard of any pending litigation or legislation that would change that.

The hawaii case looks like they are trying to answer that question before they decide what to do.

I know many people that use marijuana and own guns, they have not.been in fear of that ending.

I do find ironic that pretty much any moron can buy a gun, however, it takes a doctor prescription and identification card to buy some weed most places.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

"I do find ironic that pretty much any moron can buy a gun, however, it takes a doctor prescription and identification card to buy some weed most places."

I agree with you there …


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> "I do find ironic that pretty much any moron can buy a gun, however, it takes a doctor prescription and identification card to buy some weed most places."
> 
> I agree with you there …
> 
> - MSquared


At least you're not blaming the gun. So many think guns are bad when it's really the morons.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

AG - Yep. I very much agree with that.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Glad you asked.
> 
> Most pipes have a single stage, or drilled, bowl. Some are flat bottomed others are curved. Either way there is no support for the screen and little space between the screen and the stem. This tends to clog easily and results in incomplete combustion leading to carbon buildup.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this! I don't smoke (I've had bad reactions to every strain I've ever tried), but I have a LOT of friends that do. Especially since Illinois made it legal a couple weeks ago. These look to be a great way to use up scraps and give my stoner friends the "BEST GIFT EVER, maaaan!"

Any advice on woods to stay away from? I have a lot of walnut, cherry and oak scraps. Also, what would be a minimum length?


----------



## jake6105 (Jan 14, 2020)

> I m sorry guys, but pot smoking, or use of any other federally prohibited substance, voids your right to own a firearm. Keeping a weapon in your house is as illegal as me keeping pot in mine without a card.
> 
> Check out the litigations going on re: Hawaii s efforts to let card holders maintain their 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> ...


Rich, what's crazy to me is the federal government, specifically the US Senate, legalized marijuana for the District of Columbia. The city passed the law and it took Senate approval to go into effect. Therefor, any marijuana user in DC poses no risk of having their right to bear arms infringed upon for ingesting marijuana unlike the rest of the US. Seems a bit hypocritical if you ask me, making the seat of government the only federally protected place to enjoy the medicinal benefits of marijuana.

Regardless, great job on the pipes MadMark2. I hope to make a few myself one day.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Walnut, cherry and oak burn too easily to use as a pipe. The 'best' wood I've found is jatoba (aka Brazilian cherry) it's clear grained, dense, a doesn't burn thru easily (but with all things wood, it does burn.)

Jatoba, ebony, ironwood, sapele, etc. hold up well. The harder the better.

Size varies from 4" to 7". I've made them shorter, but the draw is too hot. Longer becomes more difficult to drill the stem. 12" 3/16" dia bits flex as you drill. The stem drilling fail is the primary cause of defective pipes. Ace has these bits in stock.

Minimum stock size is about 3/4" sq. The bowl dia should be 1/2 the stock width rounded up to the nearest 1/8" so you can get screens to fit. I've not seen screens in 1/16" increments although I'm sure they can be found.

M

PS: 
Monday night after posting this thread I had a heart attack. I'm ok-ish after two stents and a pacemaker were installed. They say I need another stent next week.

Live every day as if it was your last, someday you'll be *RIGHT!* (Wry grin)


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I love smoking meat. Hard to keep lit though.
> 
> - MSquared


Good one, LMAO…..

M

Gonna call you a stoner…...

Most straight up old guys haven't a clue how to make head shop stuff. 

Being purely aesthetic, I'd put no finish near the burn ring, don't wanna harsh someone's Mellow…...


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Walnut, cherry and oak burn too easily to use as a pipe. The best wood I ve found is jatoba (aka Brazilian cherry) it s clear grained, dense, a doesn t burn thru easily (but with all things wood, it does burn.)
> 
> - Madmark2


Not to give away any trade secrets, but have you investigated Ceramic bowls?

Amazingly you will find that a lot of folks who throw pots, and do ceramic work, will also occasionally roast a nice bit of weed/grass/herbs. I'm told for medicinal purposes…..

Trades for finished pipes can be made, or so I'm told…....


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Ceramic bowls?!

(incredulously, in John Clease's voice)

It wouldn't be a *wooden pipe* then would it?!

LOL, LOL, LOL


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Should just do some Shou Sugi Ban pipes out of Japanese Cedar.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Walnut, cherry and oak burn too easily to use as a pipe. The best wood I ve found is jatoba (aka Brazilian cherry) it s clear grained, dense, a doesn t burn thru easily (but with all things wood, it does burn.)
> 
> Jatoba, ebony, ironwood, sapele, etc. hold up well. The harder the better.
> 
> ...


Well, crap, glad you got to tell us! Like the Black Knight says, "I'm not dead yet!" I've seen some names drop off the board and always wondered what happened to them. Get that other artery rooted out safely!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Ceramic bowls?!
> 
> (incredulously, in John Clease s voice)
> 
> ...


That depends. Are the Greene & Greene and Stickley furniture that have ceramic tiles embedded still wooden furniture?


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

That was an unexpected segue to 2nd amendment rights. Woodworkers are obviously a mixed bag.



> How do you clean them or are they semi-disposable (e.g. use it for a year and then toss it out)?
> 
> - Bill_Steele


Rumor has it that they age well and that an ebony bowl from freshman year in 1975 still gets occasional use and is still good to go. 

Rumor also has it that you clean them by scooping out the resin once in a while and tossing it or stockpiling it for future use then blowing out the stem with compressed air.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> M
> 
> PS:
> Monday night after posting this thread I had a heart attack. I m ok-ish after two stents and a pacemaker were installed. They say I need another stent next week.
> ...


Totally missed this part. Do what they tell you to do.

I did the open heart adventure in 2013, and you are right, live every day like it's your last one. Sux big time to feel you could have had more fun, and didn't.

In my prayers.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Mark - Whoa! ... BTDT. What therealSteve says, do what they tell you to do! And rest up!! Don't push it. You're body's in shock still. All the best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## jake6105 (Jan 14, 2020)

Get well Mark


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Get well Mark. That's what I get for not reading the whole thread.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Monday night after posting this thread I had a heart attack. I m ok-ish after two stents and a pacemaker were installed. They say I need another stent next week.
> 
> Live every day as if it was your last, someday you ll be *RIGHT!* (Wry grin)
> 
> - Madmark2


Thank you for the follow up and great advice. Especially after that. Hope you get better. Take care of yourself so you can spend more time in the shop.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Spoke to the store owner saturday and she said they would 'fly out the door' and immediately ordered another batch.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Great to hear you're able to get back in the saddle.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Well a week or so has passed and I made four new pipes out of a block of figured lignum vite (I think that's what it was). I brought them in to the shop I'm working with and the owner was so pleased she told me she could sell whatever I can make at $20 a pop (netting me $10 ea). I walked out with a quick $80 in my pocket, an open ended order, and a special order for a pipe for her husband. He tried one of the purpleheart pipes and was *thumped* by a monster hit (as advertised).

*On a technical note:* The 2nd batch was not poly'd, but rather just slathered with Johnson's Paste Wax. This gave a better looking (if matte) and feeling finish. The pipes had been sanded to 1000 grit automotive wet/dry sandpaper. The pipes look and feel like they're made from marble. Waxing simplifies and speeds production as well as saving the cost of poly and foam brushes. Production volume went from one to ten and production cost dropped in half. Let's see if this ratio holds (as it should) when production volume goes from 10 to 100.

M


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I made a bunch of field easels for some painters at a local class. The first person to do them used rift sawn DF 2" X 8". Damned if I could find any of that around here, so I used 1/2" BB Ply. I'd have to say that half the labor in them was the sanding for the two coats of shellac I put on them (this is reason one for my response). If I were to do it again, they'd be unfinished, but to be honest I was making about $80 an hour making them as it was, so I shouldn't complain. Guess I'd better cruise by that art class again…

If you do get into a big production mode, maybe you should think about multiple wheels on multiple buffing machines, each with their own grit. They're certainly cheap enough at Harbor Freight. I really am not hurting for money, but if the pumpkin and the Republicans remove "entitlements" (Social Security and Medicare) from our revenue stream, maybe I'll start making pipes (this is reason two for my response). That is being talked about already. Don't know how much more political it could get here before the fecal missiles hit the rotating blades.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Just putting paste wax on them saves time and money.

Here they (and more) are, priced, in the display case at the local head shop.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Back in the days when I used to puff, I had this favorite pipe shaped like a tear-drop. It was quite small and fit perfectly in my closed hand, so I could puff in clubs, and pretty much anywhere, and people would smell the smell but never be able to eye-ball the source. Just saying…...


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Trying to get creative: 









I call it the 'Wonderbread' pipe.

Has anyone seen anything similar?


----------

